# Wanting a Companion/Protection Dog



## Sammy Walker (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm no longer doing canine training,but my neice lives in Grapevine,Tx.,near Dallas/Fort Worth.She wanted me to try and help her find a young dog or older one if it was ok around children.She has a 8 year old son.If there is anyone that might be trying to place a good match for this situation,I would consider it a personal favor and can vouch that it would be going to a great home.If you have any questions please feel free to ask or you may call me at 423 539-1595.;-)

God Bless
Sammy Walker


----------

